# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Собеседования в IT сфере.Какие трудности?

## nadiaUa

Всем здравствуйте!
Меня зовут Надя, я выпускница школы IT Hillel, курс QA.Курсы закончились и пришло время поиска работы,соотвественно и собеседований)
Так вот, поделитесь опытом, советом , как проходят собеседования?
Какие есть нюансы их прохождения как для новичка без опыта так и для уже опытного сотрудника?)
Заранее спасибо

----------


## KeeperDimon

*nadiaUa*, никаких нюансов - обычное деловое общение. Если человек подходит под требования на 80%, то дальше всё скорее на уровне "нравится-ненравится".

Нужно помнить, что сейчас в ИТ перепроизводство молодых кадров, поэтому кроме знаний и опыта ещё  не помешает везение...
 :smileflag:

----------


## nadiaUa

У кого еще есть опыт?) Поделитесь

----------


## Sol_nce

У нас в проект не так давно был набор QA.  Компания "Люксофт".  Если интересно -  могу у тестировщиков узнать детали. 

Отправлено с моего X9077 через Tapatalk

----------


## nadiaUa

> У нас в проект не так давно был набор QA.  Компания "Люксофт".  Если интересно -  могу у тестировщиков узнать детали. 
> 
> Отправлено с моего X9077 через Tapatalk


 да да! очень интересно)) Узнайте)

----------


## Alex-80

для новичка без опыта на одно место десятки желающих, а вакансий почти нет!  Сейчас даже с опытом ребят уже начинают перебирать, в большинстве требуются senior-ы. Я сам чуть более года изучал языки и пытался куда-то попасть - анриал! Даже на бесплатные курсы от айти-контор конкуренция 400 чел на место!!!

----------


## nadiaUa

> для новичка без опыта на одно место десятки желающих, а вакансий почти нет!  Сейчас даже с опытом ребят уже начинают перебирать, в большинстве требуются senior-ы. Я сам чуть более года изучал языки и пытался куда-то попасть - анриал! Даже на бесплатные курсы от айти-контор конкуренция 400 чел на место!!!


 очень обнадеживающе)))) но я все же не теряю надежду)но на самом деле вы правы, по статистике dou 20-25 чел на место..(

----------


## Alex-80

за последний год в айти ломанулись все кому не лень в жажде получать "бумажки с американскими президентами", поэтому такая ситуация сейчас, новичкам нужна или удача или "большая любовь к программированию, которая преодолеет любые ожидания и трудности"

----------


## nadiaUa

> за последний год в айти ломанулись все кому не лень в жажде получать "бумажки с американскими президентами", поэтому такая ситуация сейчас, новичкам нужна или удача или "большая любовь к программированию, которая преодолеет любые ожидания и трудности"


 а как же success story где новички чудом после выпуска работают в мировых компаниях?) 
Кстати, а где Вы учились?

----------


## nadiaUa

и, кстати, что за язык?

----------


## Alex-80

учился сам по книгам, видеоурокам, и т.д., начинал с мега популярного java, затем пришлось паралельно учить html, css, sql ну и закончил javascript-ом, везде нужен опыт от года минимум....
success story - видать не моя фишка, но мой приятель на курсах англ-го познакомился с тимлидом и его взяли в тестировщики без опыта)) так что удача играет не малую роль)

----------


## rlb

Если долго мучаться - что нибудь получиться... Иногда  Вас будут пинать и чесать об Вас свое самолюбие - подымайтесь и идите вперед - каждый день идите ... Вот и весь секрет...

----------


## nadiaUa

> учился сам по книгам, видеоурокам, и т.д., начинал с мега популярного java, затем пришлось паралельно учить html, css, sql ну и закончил javascript-ом, везде нужен опыт от года минимум....
> success story - видать не моя фишка, но мой приятель на курсах англ-го познакомился с тимлидом и его взяли в тестировщики без опыта)) так что удача играет не малую роль)


 Вы знаете, я только 20.09 закончила курсы, но уже пытаюсь мониторить не только вакансии но и какие то встречи, митинги, семинары. 
К примеру 25 октября будет ярмарка вакансий, ребята будут приглашать людей из мировых компаний на доклад, рассказывать о том как и где искать работу и тд. Также меня вот очень заинтересовали курсы в дата арте, они абсолютно бесплатны, там анкета на 3 листа на проверку анг языка и задачи . Так вот , с учётом того что я знала 70% ответов, я всеравно туда хочу пойти. Кстати вам тоже должно быть это интересно, там очень крутая программа) 
Поэтому , моё мнение- если тебе нравится эта проффесия то нельзя опускать руки! Зарегайся на фрилансе или на другом сайте и набирайся опыта через фриланс!) все возможно))))

----------


## eyeless

Вспомнилась такая картинка



Думаю вам еще первое время надо быть готовой работать почти за еду, для опыта)
А то мне HR наша показывала, QA после курсов - желаемая зп от 1000 уе ))

----------


## nadiaUa

Хахахахахах)))) 
Надо быть реалистами, я думаю почти весь молодняк понимает что если тебе дадут 300$ то надо очень приочень радоваться а не вылазить на голову)

----------


## StaruiMaster

Я тоже закончил курсы QA manual в школе Hillel,мне там все понравилось,условия,организация,обучение..в общем все.Всем туда советую пойти,вы получите желаемые знания.По поводу работы,я согласен ,что конкуренция довольна большая,да,но нужно стараться учиться,знания сила,как говорят,всегда есть кто-то лучше,кто -то хуже,надо стремиться к лучшему,старайтесь и все у вас получиться,ходите на самиты,конференции,вливайтесть в сферу IT,если вам это нравиться,действуйте,не сидите на месте.Если человеку нравится эта сфера,то он  делает все возможное,чтобы туда попасть.Иногда дело даже не в американских президентах,не просто доходе,а  для настоящих ITшников это - жизнь,все мы когда начинали играть в разные игры,тетрис,денди,сега и получали от этого удовольствие,вспомните это чувство,когда сидишь часами и с интузиазмом играешь  в новую игру)))вот с этим чувством нужно идти на работу в IT индустрию,вдруг вам повезет  и вы будете разрабатывать какую нибудь крутую игру , мировой популярности))).Теперь волнующий всех вопос,как же все проходит на собеседовании,во первых вы должны составить "правильно"резюме,чтобы оно заитересовало  HR-а и именно вас вызвали на собеседование.В резюме пишите только правду,отличие от других,вас вызовут на собеседование,проверить ваше резюме.HR-ы это люди, которые оценивают риски,брать вас на работу или нет,стоит ли на вас тратить деньг,или нет от них зависит 60% возьмут вас на работу или нет.Если же вы всетаки прошли собеседование с HR и у вас все в порядке,идет сдедующий этап- это собеседования с тех. Специалистом. Первое что он должен рассказать,это проект на который вас могут взять для работы.Второе он начнет задавать вам вопросы по теории связанной,с предлогаемой вакансией.Если это десктоптые приложения - то вопоосы будут по этой теме,если мобильные,то вопросы больше направлены на знание мобильных технологий.Возможны в  конце собеседования тестовые задания,в которых нужно описать всю подноготную,что и как работает и с какой помощью,чем открытей и правильней будет ваш ответ,тем больше шансов устроиться на работу.Вроде все написал доступным языком.Всем ОГРОМНОЙ УДАЧИ в ваших начинариях!!!

----------


## ondatr

Привет! Также закончил QA Manual  в Школе Hillel полностью согласен с StaruiMaster, по поводу плюсов учебы добавлю большую долю практики с реальными инструментами и проектами. А также практические советы для подготовки к собеседованию. Что касается поисков работы - главное не метаться, спокойно все взвесить, выбрать.

----------


## Alex-80

оптимизм это круто!) есть ли реальные истории кто за последний год после курсов или самообучения устроился в ай-ти компанию? очень любопытно послушать.

----------


## nadiaUa

> оптимизм это круто!) есть ли реальные истории кто за последний год после курсов или самообучения устроился в ай-ти компанию? очень любопытно послушать.


 А вы хоть на одно собеседование попали? куда?

----------


## Alex-80

> А вы хоть на одно собеседование попали? куда?


  3 раза сдавал тесты на бесплатное обучение в разных айти конторах - английский обычно сдавал 80-90%, программирование - 50-60%, при конкурсе 50-80 человек на одно место этого мало...
1 раз предложили вакансию java junior и выслали тесты - по java в них был только один вопрос, все остальные это базы данных и различные скриптовые языки запросов типа xml и т.д. - не без помощи интернета решил все задания но ответа так и не получил
1 раз предлагали qa manual , но также после отправки резюме  далее ответа не получил, как потом узнал очень много желающих возникло.

----------


## Sol_nce

> оптимизм это круто!) есть ли реальные истории кто за последний год после курсов или самообучения устроился в ай-ти компанию? очень любопытно послушать.


 Есть. После самообучения попал на студ.бенч в Люксофт.  Правда со второго раза.  Первый раз пол года изучал C/C++, но не прошёл собеседование.  Ещё самообучался год.  Книги,  выполнение заданий,  онлайн тестирование... Могу список литературы и источников дать.  
Попал на след. собеседование. Сначала по телефону с HR, но это ерунда,  затем с девелоперами.  Прошёл.  (это все ещё не на работу,  а только на бенч,  вкратце :программа подготовки на джуна). Т.к. было много претендентов (около 130 чел на 9 мест),  тех,  кто прошёл собеседование (нас оказалось около 30 человек),  собрали и дали 3-х часовую контрольную,  с разными заданиями.  Каждое задание в зависимости от сложности оценивалась определённым количеством баллов.  Суммарно в итоге посчитали и взяли 9 человек.  Затем ещё тест на знание английского.  Не знаю деталей,  но в первые 2 недели ещё отсеялся один человек.  Осталось 8 нас. Затем 3 месяца заданий,  напряженного штудирования информации,  контрольных работ и.т.д. Платили небольшую стипендию. После этого,  кого раньше,  кого позже нас разобрали по проектам ещё на 3 месяца испытательного срока.  Зарплату немного подняли. После успешного прохождения испытательного срока,  стали работать как джуны. Правда все мы пока не можем увольняться.  Причём снова таски,  юнит-тестирование,  изучение нового материала,  Bash scripting,  SQL + SQLite,  LUA и.т.д. 

Дальше в общем уже по накатанной тропинке... 
Такая вот история вкратце. В общем то считаю success story) 

Отправлено с моего X9077 через Tapatalk

----------


## Alex-80

> Затем 3 месяца заданий,  напряженного штудирования информации,  контрольных работ и.т.д. Платили небольшую стипендию. После этого,  кого раньше,  кого позже нас разобрали по проектам ещё на 3 месяца испытательного срока.


 подскажите а всё это время вы совмещали основную работу с обучением и практикой   или всецело отдали себя айти?

----------


## Sol_nce

> подскажите а всё это время вы совмещали основную работу с обучением и практикой   или всецело отдали себя айти?


 Кроме IT нет возможности чем либо заниматься.  Это все время мы находились в офисе компании. В учебном классе. Полный рабочий день.  С 09.00 до 18.00. Если я правильно понял вопрос о промежутке времени. 

Отправлено с моего X9077 через Tapatalk

----------


## Sol_nce

> Если долго мучаться - что нибудь получиться... Иногда  Вас будут пинать и чесать об Вас свое самолюбие - подымайтесь и идите вперед - каждый день идите ... Вот и весь секрет...


 Так и есть. 

Отправлено с моего X9077 через Tapatalk

----------


## Sol_nce

> Хахахахахах)))) 
> Надо быть реалистами, я думаю почти весь молодняк понимает что если тебе дадут 300$ то надо очень приочень радоваться а не вылазить на голову)


 Даже 300 сразу могут не дать.  

Отправлено с моего X9077 через Tapatalk

----------


## nadiaUa

> Даже 300 сразу могут не дать.  
> 
> Отправлено с моего X9077 через Tapatalk


 тем более!

----------


## dedSerduk

Почитай эту газетку, а именно вкладку "Мнение" 
https://yadi.sk/i/YetokP0yjMiEz

----------


## nadiaUa

> Почитай эту газетку, а именно вкладку "Мнение" 
> https://yadi.sk/i/YetokP0yjMiEz


 Спасибо) интересно)

----------


## nadiaUa

Кто еще чем то поделиться? Мы всех рады послушать)

----------


## Alex-80

> Так вот , с учётом того что я знала 70% ответов, я всеравно туда хочу пойти. Кстати вам тоже должно быть это интересно, там очень крутая программа)


 я так понимаю в датаарт вам отказали?

----------


## nadiaUa

> я так понимаю в датаарт вам отказали?


 Эм?!
С чего такие выводы?!

----------


## rlb

В дату на курсы не сложно попасть - там в другом фишка  :smileflag:  Не буду портить сюрприз  :smileflag:  а чел который ЗНАЕТ ("т.е. не просто общие энциклопедические знания - а реальные практические знания на уровне хотя-бы джуна" 70-80 процентов тем, которые дают в Дате ИТ скул - либо не знает ничего(нахватался верхушек), либо ультра супер мега ... архитектор? - т.к. там 12? обзорных лекций по разным направлениям С#,javascript,Ruby и т.д.  Этакая живая википедия  :smileflag:   У вас какое-то взаимное непонимание т.к. не понятно о каких ответах говорит топикастер, и как знание этих ответов связано с "пойти туда"  :smileflag:  И куда кого не взяли  :smileflag:

----------


## nadiaUa

> В дату на курсы не сложно попасть - там в другом фишка  Не буду портить сюрприз  а чел который ЗНАЕТ ("т.е. не просто общие энциклопедические знания - а реальные практические знания на уровне хотя-бы джуна" 70-80 процентов тем, которые дают в Дате ИТ скул - либо не знает ничего(нахватался верхушек), либо ультра супер мега ... архитектор? - т.к. там 12? обзорных лекций по разным направлениям С#,javascript,Ruby и т.д.  Этакая живая википедия   У вас какое-то взаимное непонимание т.к. не понятно о каких ответах говорит топикастер, и как знание этих ответов связано с "пойти туда"  И куда кого не взяли


 Уважаемый, я сказала что мне интересно туда пойти и послушать, что неясного!? Если, вам не нравиться программа, или вы не "ультра супер мега ... архитектор" то Вас никто никуда не тянет и не приглашает.Сидите дома и строчите как хренова жизнь и Вас никуда не берут.

P.S. Если бы Вы были более внимательнее то увидели бы что я qa, это во первых. Во вторых я написала что знала 70% ответов на Анкету!!! А не на весь курс, забавно выходит?! И также повторюсь, да, мне интересно пойти и послушать этих 12 обзорных лекций . 
Внимательность и только внимательность

----------


## Alex-80

> Эм?!
> С чего такие выводы?!


  так взяли или нет?





> В дату на курсы не сложно попасть - там в другом фишка  Не буду портить сюрприз  а чел который ЗНАЕТ ("т.е. не просто общие энциклопедические знания - а реальные практические знания на уровне хотя-бы джуна" 70-80 процентов тем, которые дают в Дате ИТ скул - либо не знает ничего(нахватался верхушек), либо ультра супер мега ... архитектор? - т.к. там 12? обзорных лекций по разным направлениям С#,javascript,Ruby и т.д.  Этакая живая википедия


 не сложно попасть? я второй раз туда подавался и не взяли, хотя ответил на 90% вопросов (датаарт не очень изобретателен в вопросах и часто они одни и те же)
вы там учились? непонятна ваша логика по отбору - либо берут новичков либо супермега....

----------


## nadiaUa

> так взяли или нет?
> 
> 
> 
> не сложно попасть? я второй раз туда подавался и не взяли, хотя ответил на 90% вопросов (датаарт не очень изобретателен в вопросах и часто они одни и те же)
> вы там учились? непонятна ваша логика по отбору - либо берут новичков либо супермега....


 Ещё не знаю, сегодня должен ответ быть)

----------


## rlb

Так без обид, Народ только на собеседовании не рассказывайте - что вы знали 70% ответов по анкете в Дата Арт Скул, а остальное поленились прогуглить... Тем кого взяли уже пришел ответ.

----------


## Alex-80

> Так без обид, Народ только на собеседовании не рассказывайте - что вы знали 70% ответов по анкете в Дата Арт Скул, а остальное поленились прогуглить... Тем кого взяли уже пришел ответ.


 согласен )) так вы были на их уроках? стоит ли вообще посещать? после обучения есть шанс попасть к ним на работу?

----------


## nadiaUa

> Так без обид, Народ только на собеседовании не рассказывайте - что вы знали 70% ответов по анкете в Дата Арт Скул, а остальное поленились прогуглить... Тем кого взяли уже пришел ответ.


 не волнуйтесь, я найду что сказать на собеседовании. 
А подскажите вы работаете в it сфере или только даёте советы?
P.S. Никаких обид) меня не взяли, недавно увидела ответ на почте. Прискорбно но ничего)

----------


## Alex-80

был вчера на первом занятии в дата арт: собралось человек 150, по сути все 12 лекций  ознакомительные и просто помогают новичкам понять и выбрать что им более интересно в IT, конечно не совсем понятно зачем это дата арт надо, насколько знаю прочие компании проводят набор на обучение по определённому направлению, давая реальные знания, и потом выбирают себе лучшего...

----------


## nadiaUa

> был вчера на первом занятии в дата арт: собралось человек 150, по сути все 12 лекций  ознакомительные и просто помогают новичкам понять и выбрать что им более интересно в IT, конечно не совсем понятно зачем это дата арт надо, насколько знаю прочие компании проводят набор на обучение по определённому направлению, давая реальные знания, и потом выбирают себе лучшего...


 150 человек.. ого..спасибо что рассказали) хоть появилось представление что там и как)

----------


## Masyaka2010

я училась в Гилеле также на QA manual обещали еще автоматизацию, но ее не было. Была на собеседования в 2-х конторах, в одну попала на работу, в другую не прошла - т.к моим конкурентом был парень  - чей-то там знакомый. Вообщем работаю уже год на QA Automation, скажу честно сейчас мануалить каждый умеет, тыкать кнопки и на этом все. нужна еще автоматизация - например написать короткий скрипт, который подготовит тебе данные для тестирования(это минимум).сейчас именно автоматизация очень актуальна + хорошее знание английского. скажу честно, когда пришла - то работала очень много и много всего изучала, сейчас до сих пор учусь чему-то новому почти каждый день. еще смотрели на тебя как на человека - можно ли на тебя рассчитывать как на члена команды, можешь ли работать сверхурочно(только не говорить, что ты можешь сутками сидеть, только если надо команде и важно для продукта). вот как я это все вижу

----------


## nadiaUa

> я училась в Гилеле также на QA manual обещали еще автоматизацию, но ее не было. Была на собеседования в 2-х конторах, в одну попала на работу, в другую не прошла - т.к моим конкурентом был парень  - чей-то там знакомый. Вообщем работаю уже год на QA Automation, скажу честно сейчас мануалить каждый умеет, тыкать кнопки и на этом все. нужна еще автоматизация - например написать короткий скрипт, который подготовит тебе данные для тестирования(это минимум).сейчас именно автоматизация очень актуальна + хорошее знание английского. скажу честно, когда пришла - то работала очень много и много всего изучала, сейчас до сих пор учусь чему-то новому почти каждый день. еще смотрели на тебя как на человека - можно ли на тебя рассчитывать как на члена команды, можешь ли работать сверхурочно(только не говорить, что ты можешь сутками сидеть, только если надо команде и важно для продукта). вот как я это все вижу


 спасибо, очень интересный пост!) есть к чему стремится))

----------


## ira96

На собеседовании очень важно иметь высокий уровень теоретической подготовки и при отсутствии опыта необходимо взять с собой какие-то свои наработки для демонстрации

----------


## Tapamad

Интересует тема.  
Может кто подскажет с чего лучше начать в Одессе. 

Есть околоИТ опыт порядка 10 лет - в основном  аналитика и презентации - выбор данных через SQL и затем  Excel + PowerPoint.  Немного PHP - тоже скрипты для обработки,  парсинга данных c разных сайтов/форумов  и складывания опять в же в БД, с целью затем выбирать и группировать эти накопленные данные через SQL. 
Сейчас прохожу  для себя курс Java. 

Есть ли какие-то организации / курсы,  в которые можно прийти,  протестировать уровень своих знаний (общетеоретический и узконаправленный) ,  возможно наметить направления куда лучше направить себя,  и идти на систематизированные курсы с целью дальше "войти в ИТ".

----------


## dedSerduk

> Интересует тема.  
> Может кто подскажет с чего лучше начать в Одессе. 
> 
> Есть околоИТ опыт порядка 10 лет - в основном  аналитика и презентации - выбор данных через SQL и затем  Excel + PowerPoint.  Немного PHP - тоже скрипты для обработки,  парсинга данных c разных сайтов/форумов  и складывания опять в же в БД, с целью затем выбирать и группировать эти накопленные данные через SQL. 
> Сейчас прохожу  для себя курс Java. 
> 
> Есть ли какие-то организации / курсы,  в которые можно прийти,  протестировать уровень своих знаний (общетеоретический и узконаправленный) ,  возможно наметить направления куда лучше направить себя,  и идти на систематизированные курсы с целью дальше "войти в ИТ".


 Посмотрите вакансию ~support engineer (периодически появляется, сейчас есть) в Sigma Software, если возьмут, оттуда будете входить в ИТ.

----------

